# Relocation to New Zealand



## aadesh (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi,
I am planning to relocate to New Zealand in coming months as I am supposed to get an employment offer from Auckland's Software company.
I will get almost 1.35 Lacs per annum in NZ currencey.

I have few questions in my mind please have a look.

1. Is it good country work for indian professionals ??

2. what if I am moving with my wife ??

3. will this salary is enough for the staying in NZ.

3. Work life for indian software engineers in NZ [equal opportunity for everyone ??].

4.I gone through some blogs over the net and they are not saying good things about the condition of indians in society and in work [is it discrimination ??]


Please help me to understand these things then only I will decide to Move.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

By 1.35 Lacs - do you mean 135k dollars? If so that's a reasonable salary - there are many that wouldn't earn that much.

There is equal opportunities for everyone (regardless of race, culture or sex) by law - however, as I'm sure you realise, some people will always discriminate against something. I think that NZ is better than many countries.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

If I am not wrong with my googling, 1.35Lacs = 1.35 million rupees. After conversion to New Zealand dollars, it is NZ$30407 per annum. 

This I believe isn't quite a fantastic salary, this translates to NZ$2534/mth. 

It all depends on your work experience, qualifications and the field of work that you are in. If you have a family, I guess it will be very tough to have a good life in a develop country like New Zealand. 

Salaries in Singapore should be higher than what you are getting in New Zealand. I am considering to move to New Zealand and I am expecting a pay cut. Any pay decrease of more than 30% is quite hard to stomach and may affect my decision to relocate. 

Pay in Australia is higher if that is what your are looking for. 

Disclaimer: I have not been to New Zealand and I do not have a first hand experience of living in New Zealand and coping with the cost of living. My comments are based on hours of googling and reading through forums on living in New Zealand.


----------



## aadesh (Nov 1, 2012)

*Hi*

Thanks for looking at my question posted on the forum.
I just wanted to correct that my salary for per month is going to be 
11000 [11K] New Zealand Dollar.

So with this update please update your response.



Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

civicblade said:


> If I am not wrong with my googling, 1.35Lacs = 1.35 million rupees. After conversion to New Zealand dollars, it is NZ$30407 per annum.
> 
> This I believe isn't quite a fantastic salary, this translates to NZ$2534/mth.
> 
> ...


Hi there
$30,407 per year is not a fantastic salary - it is very, very low. You would probably struggle to live on it over here. 
Have you got your conversion factors right?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

aadesh said:


> Thanks for looking at my question posted on the forum.
> I just wanted to correct that my salary for per month is going to be
> 11000 [11K] New Zealand Dollar.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. Will you be earning $11k per month or (as per civicblades calculation) $2534 per month? 
The first is very good, the second is very bad.


----------



## aadesh (Nov 1, 2012)

*Hi..*



topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> $30,407 per year is not a fantastic salary - it is very, very low. You would probably struggle to live on it over here.
> Have you got your conversion factors right?



Let me correct you its 11000 NZD [New Zealand Dollar] per month.
Please update me your response again


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

aadesh said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to relocate to New Zealand in coming months as I am supposed to get an employment offer from Auckland's Software company.
> I will get almost 1.35 Lacs per annum in NZ currencey.
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you are potentially going to be offered a job at $11000 per month, that is a very good salary and will afford you an excellent life in NZ.

See below the figures you should earn after tax etc.


Your Salary: $132000.00 or $11000 per month.

Rates as of 1st April 2012:
Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%)	$14000.00 $1470.00	$12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00	$28050.00
Mid (30%) $22000.00 $6600.00	$15400.00
High (33%) $62000.00 $20460.00	$41540.00
Totals: $132000.00 $34480.00	$97520.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $113768 (Maximum Chargeable Level): $1934.06 

Total available to spend: per annum $95585.94
Monthly:	$7965.50
4 - Weekly:	$7352.76
Fortnightly:	$3676.38
Weekly:	$1838.19

All payment amounts are approximate, due to specific rounding amounts used by IRD which vary depending on payment frequency. Rates are correct as of April 2012 - March 2013 tax year but are subject to change. This should only be used as a guide.

Mortgage Guide
With your income of $132000.00, you could potentially borrow: 

(Repayments based on 25 year loan at 5.9% interest)

If you have Amount Monthly Repayments
No Children: $726000 $4687.84
1 Child: $699600 $4517.37
2 Children: $660000 $4261.67
3 Children: $627000 $4048.59
4 or more: $587400 $3792.89

IMPORTANT NOTE: Values can be more or less, depending on loan type, property, area, deposit, lender & personal circumstances. This is ONLY A GUIDE!

In answer to your questions :

1. I would say its a good country to work in for any professional no matter where you originate from. I can only give you my opinion based on my profession and I can confirm there are Electrical Engineering professionals from all over the world in the company I work for - many Indian.

2. No problems coming with your wife assuming she doesn't have any problems obtaining a visa.

3. Yes for a couple on that wage you will easily be able to live very well here.

4. Work life for Indian professionals is just the same as everyone else as far as I can tell.

5. Sorry cant help you with that. I've no idea what you have read. Personally haven't seen any discrimination or prejudice myself towards anyone of any origin.

Disclaimer: Please understand I am a mere expat who offers free advice, sharing personal experiences of my own recent emigration to NZ. I do not offer any professional services or advice.


----------



## aadesh (Nov 1, 2012)

*Hi...*

A very big thanks to you sir.
You have almost answered everything that I was looking for.


Thanks a lot.
In couple of months I will be packing my bags for New Zealand.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

A couple of organisations websites that may be of use to you in making contacts

Auckland Indian Association has a Links of Interest page

New Zealand Indian Central Association 

also two online newspapers

Indian Weekender - Pulse of the Kiwi Indian Community

INDIANZ OUTLOOK, an editorial bridge linking New Zealand and India, is a colourful, free Indian newspaper published from Auckland, New Zealand. With an estimated readership of about 100,000 in New Zealand, this Free English-language monthly publication reaches out to the educated and hardworking Kiwi Indian community.

I hope these are of interest to you.


----------

